# intro



## rollie (Feb 20, 2007)

hi everyone, just signed up, myself and my 13 year old son are plane buffs. Ijust finished building this Lancaster full scale " nose art " replica and thought this may be a place where members might like to see it. It's 36" X 66", aluminum with 467 rivets. I built the frame to make it look like a shipping crate. I measured up 4 different Lancs to get the rivet spacing correct, and found 3 different patterns !!


----------



## Bf109_g (Feb 20, 2007)

Great stuff there, Rollie!

By the way, my great-uncle and my second cousin flew Lancasters with the Pathfinders during WW2.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey welcome to the forum from down under...and great work on the nose art!


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 21, 2007)

Very cool Rollie! Welcome to the site.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 21, 2007)

Welcome Rollie!


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 21, 2007)

G'day Rollie from another Aussie. Great art work. Also I am a son of a 467 RAAF Squadron Lancaster Mid Upper Air Gunner

And nearly forgot. Welcome to your son as well.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 21, 2007)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## trackend (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Rollie
Thats a clever idea it looks really good thanks for showing it and welcome to the site


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 21, 2007)

Welcome Rollie and that looks real nice!


----------



## evangilder (Feb 24, 2007)

Welcome. Nice work there.


----------

